# What Gauge Extension Cord Do You Use?



## 1stTimeAround

CamperAndy said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thor,
> 
> I'm thinking about cutting an access hatch into the step just so I can get the cord pulled back in there quicker.Â Is there a trick to getting it back in there?Â Let me know!
> 
> 7Heaven
> [snapback]39514[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> The trick if if you can call it that is to twist the wire as you push it in. To keep from turning it into a knotted mess I do the following.
> 
> Pull the cord out full length. As you start to push it in watch to see which side of the box the cord moves to. If it goes to the left, when you feel it hit the left side of the box give the cord a 1/2 twist clock wise. This will cause the cord to start feeding to the right side. When it hits the right side of the box give it a 1/2 turn twist Counter clockwise. This will cause it to turn back the other way. Since you are twisting both directions as you pull it out the twist cancel each other out and will pull out smooth and the wire will lay flat.
> 
> You can actually practice this with a cardboard box and one of your regular extension cords. Look down into the open top as you do it, you can get the visual feedback as you do it and feel how the wire moves.
> 
> PS: Thors trick of using an extension cord works also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]39532[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey guys,

What gauge extension cord are all of you using when hooking up your Outbacks at home and/or at the campground?

I am thinking that maybe the gauge extension cord I have is why the Outback fridge won't recognize the power source when I hook up at home. Just a thought though, not really sure. Need to call an electrician and have a 30 amp outlet installed.

Jason


----------



## hurricaneplumber

30 amps requires at least a 10 gauge wire. At home if it is a very long run then you would want to upsize one more gauge.

At home if you only are hooked up to work on, etc. you can use a 12 gauge extension cord if not running the appliances and AC which is where most of the current draw comes from.

I have 2 extra of the 25 foot 30 amp black camper cords that I use.

Kevin


----------



## jgerni

Jason,

I use a 50ft 12 gauge extension at home and camping. On the rare occasion that I needed more cable when camping I just donâ€™t run the HW heater on electric and am careful with running the microwave at the same time as the AC unit.

The 12 gauge wire seems to do an adequate job as long as you are conscious about your power consumption. The 10 gauge wire is expensive and heavy as well.

Josh


----------



## Ghosty

I use 12 guage 50 foot as well.

Maybe not to code but out of ease. 10 gauge is too bulky and expensive for me ...

One of the tricks I learnt was to touch the 12 gauge wire while everything is running .. if its not too warm you are fine .. if its very warm or borderline hot then you have pushed past the safety limits...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I have one of the 25' camper extensions. I think I got it from camping world. Wasn't too expensive, and appears to be the same gauge as the shore power cord already on the TT.

I use it at home and when camping. If your fridge isn't working on electric, check to make sure it is plugged in. Outlet is located and accessed through the outside reefer access. Also, there is a fuse (5 amp I think) on the circuit board located in the same cabinet as the outlet. I would check that too.

Tim


----------



## JohnL

Using an extension cord with a too small of a wire gage does more that just make the cable feel a little warm. It causes excessive volage drop in the cable which creates a low voltage condition on the end with the load. This is similiar to a "brownout" on the commercial power lines. This low voltage condition will put additional strain on your air conditioner when it starts, and may result in a damaged compressor motor. The small amount of money saved when you buy an extension cord doesn't justify the risk of damaging your air conditioner, or starting a fire with an overloaded cable.


----------



## Morrowmd

JohnL said:


> Using an extension cord with a too small of a wire gage does more that just make the cable feel a little warm. It causes excessive volage drop in the cable which creates a low voltage condition on the end with the load. This is similiar to a "brownout" on the commercial power lines. This low voltage condition will put additional strain on your air conditioner when it starts, and may result in a damaged compressor motor. The small amount of money saved when you buy an extension cord doesn't justify the risk of damaging your air conditioner, or starting a fire with an overloaded cable.
> [snapback]39564[/snapback]​


Good advice, John









Our electrician at work told me the same thing a couple years ago. You risk damaging electrical equipment if you use too small of gauge.

Try to match the gauge of the Outback cord (8 or 10??) & get yourself the 30 amp extension cord rather than the pigtail/ adapter.

Its worth the $$$

-Matt


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I paid $25 at wal-mart for the 25 foot 30 amp camper cord with 10 gauge wire and 30 amp connectors.

Mu Outback is wired 10 gauge main feed wire.

It all comes down to how many appliances you are operating, the AC, and heater draw the most which can push you over the 20 amp limit of a 12 gauge cord. I personally would not run the AC for very long on a 12 gauge extension cord.

I wouldn't skimp either on the camper umbilical cord. AC unit compressors cost just a little more than 25 bucks.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jason - I didn't have a 30amp at home, and my 28RSS ran fine on whatever sized extension cord I used plugged into the 110v outlet. You can open the outside fridge door, and run your extension cord straight to it and see if it works. If it does, then you have a wiring issue inside the camper, I'd let the dealer solve it for you.

I lucked out after a construction job once and found a heavy duty contractors grade extension cord, have used it for 5 years of camping. It coils up easily and as its bright yellow it never goes unnoticed when walking around.

If you are having problems getting the cord in the rabbit hole you might want to pick up one of the Park Power Conversion Kits from Camping World when they go on sale, I got mine for around $60 and was very happy with it. Here's my info on the installation.


----------



## 76 cougar

12 gauge cord is good for 25 amps. AT 100 feet , under the 25 amps there is almost no drop on the voltage. We dont even figure voltage drop till you get over 100 feet. I put my amp metter on my 21rs with the ac and all lights on and had 11 amps. keep in mind though this did not include water heater or fridge, but I still had 1/2 of my amps left on the cord. SO 12/100 is ok but 10/100 is really ok. Anything bigger is really overkill. Just think of elect as water, the bigger the pipe (wire) the easier it flows .


----------

